# Don't have many parameters in bios for overclocking shown in tutorials



## blackandwhite14 (Apr 30, 2015)

Hi! I don't have many parameters in advanced section of bios, like cpu ratio control, cpu voltage etc. When I choose the manual option for overclocking, the help windows explains that the relevant parameters will be auto-adjusted if I just choose the frequency. Then no matter what changes I make in frequency, I get the overclocking failed message. Could someone please explain this?

Thank you in advance!

Here's an image










View image: Foto 2015 05 03 02 52 37

BIOS v02.61
Mothercard: Asus P5P41D
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo 3GHZ


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if your getting the overclocking failed message then that means you are doing something wrong such as setting the frequency too high or something please tell me your full specs such as psu make model and wattage what cooler you are using etc etc.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

*CPU Frequency* (Front Side Bus) - dictated by the specific installed CPU, do not change
PCI Express - default should be 100, may usually be inceased slightly
DRAM Frequency - dictated by the installed memory

Clock multiplier is set under *Advanced* >> *CPU Configuration* >> *Ratio CMOS Setting*


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you read my how to overclock a core 2 duo or quad the info should be in there on what to change.


----------



## blackandwhite14 (Apr 30, 2015)

Thank you for your responses!
@greenbrucellee 
My specs are:
Power supply: ATX12V PK-550
Cooler: no idea, just know it's Cooler Master
Processor: Intel Core 2 Duo E8400 3.00GHz
Motherboard: Asus P5P41D
RAM: 2x2 GB DDR2
Graphic card: Geforce GTX275


@gcavan
I don't have Ration CMOS Setting and many other options in bios, it's shown in the picture I posted of my bios advanced menu. That's what is mostly the problem.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

have you checked all the options at the top of the bios?


----------



## blackandwhite14 (Apr 30, 2015)

i'm sorry I don't completely understand, what options are you talking about? The ones that are supposed to be in advanced menu? Other parts of my bios are quite similar to everybody else's, however the advanced menu's options are very limited.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the options for voltages etc are not always in the advanced bit 

in the advanced bit you need to change the clock multiplier, in the ratio settings click on the cpu frequency to see if you are given the option. then the dram speed to whatever speed your RAM is, then you change the DRAM voltage to whatever your RAM voltage is, thats it.


----------



## blackandwhite14 (Apr 30, 2015)

Well you see I don't have clock multiplier or ratio settings options in advanced either 

Concerning the voltage options possibly being in other parts of bios, I will check it out. Unfortunately I don't have access to my pc right now, so I'll post a bit later on it.

P.S. Thanks for the help!


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

move the cursor down to the cpu frequency and press enter and see if it brings up any options. If you dont have these options anywhere then you can't do it.

There may be BIOS updates which bring these features in.

If your system is part an oem system then options will be restricted to stop people messing with things and screwing it up then claiming warranties.

Can I just say overclocking isn't for someone who really isn't sure of what to do, yes people have to start somewhere but it takes a lot of reading before you just select changes and hope for the best.


----------



## blackandwhite14 (Apr 30, 2015)

no I checked it before it didn't bring up any options, the only thing you could do was to write in the frequency.

I'll look around the bios later, maybe I'll find some of the options in some other parts of it. 

Thanks again for helping


----------

